# fibrillation



## msgtmiranda (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone have any prefered brands that help prevent fibrillation?


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I assume that your ink is too thick, thereby pulling up the ink fibers. Are you mixing the ink before using it? If that doesn't solve the issue, add a little flashable reducer and mix it well. Just add a little or it can affect the opacity.


----------

